# TT over and I am home!!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Had TT 12/3. Came home last night around 6PM. Still not doing so well. Just wanted to touch base and I will fill you all in later. All went well though and he took it all so that's good. Must go back to bed!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear from you. Get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Sleep!! Rest! Welcom home!


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome home! Rest


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home!!! Take care of yourself!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, the first 48 hours can be rough! But in a few days you'll be bouncing back quickly and starting to feel good again. Rest and take care of yourself!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Had TT 12/3. Came home last night around 6PM. Still not doing so well. Just wanted to touch base and I will fill you all in later. All went well though and he took it all so that's good. Must go back to bed!!


Really great to hear from you so soon!! Now you just put your feet up, get a lot of rest and follow doctor's orders.

No place like home; is there?


----------



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome home....sleep, sleep, sleep!!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome home!! I agree with everyone - rest, rest, rest!!! Don't overdo it!!


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well here I am 4 days out and still not feeling up to par. I am not having any pain to speak of but I do have a hard ball just under my incision that is making me nuts. My real problem is that my hands and face are tingling but it depends on the position of my neck. I know this could be from the parathyroids but I think I may have a pinched nerve in my neck. if I put my head down it gets real bad but when my head is straight its not so bad. Even my hands get worse with my head down. I am taking Calcium 500mg +D 2 tabs twice a day for a week then tapper down. Should I take more just to be on the safe side? Anyone else have this? Thanks!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they check your calcium levels before you left the hospital? It could be some temporary nerve damage from the way your neck was positioned during surgery, but you need to check your calcium levels just to be sure.

I had a hard lump right underneath my incision but my surgeon said not to mess with it or massage it until the incision had completely healed and the scab was gone. At first, I still didn't like touching it but now I'm massaging the heck out of it to break down the scar tissue and it's slowly going away.


----------



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm certainly no expert. I would call my doctor if I were you. Those symptoms sound like a possible calcium deficiency, although how the neck movement inter-relates to that is a question. FWIW, my doctor prescribed 2500 mg Calcium carbonate 3X per day for a week, then tapering down to 2X a day for a week, then 1X a day for a week. They also prescribed 3000 IU D3 per day. I'm about 9 days out from my TT, the doctor called me this morning to see how I was. One question he asked me was whether I was having any tingling.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, I was told to watch out for tingling. I have a herniated disk in my neck...although I did not have issues with calcium post-op, I think it's a different kind of tingling sensation. Especially is your face is tingling - your hands could be nerves, but face really scream calcium. That plus the hard lump warrants a call to the doc, just in case.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but I am in hospital! Had doctor paged. Sent me to ER. Was admitted for low calcium. 3.5! Had one I V dose of calcium so far. All tingling gone. Will check level in am to.see if I need any more. Hopefully not so I can go home. Calcium made me nauseated. Gave me some Zophran so that helped. Wish me luck! Will fill you in tomorrow.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news! Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear this but glad you are getting treated!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry too, but I'm so so glad your in good hands.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Well looks like another night in the hospital! Calcium didn't hardly go up at all! Getting another infusion! Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hang in there they will figure out what is happening!


----------



## kcjim (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry you're having to go through this. I'm glad you're being treated. Keep us posted.


----------



## OhGee (Sep 29, 2013)

Is calcium deficiency as a result of the surgery?


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackpot I totally feel for you! I was in for 6 days and didn't absorb the Calcium through IV and pills and couldn't get normalized. 3.5 is very low, so good thing you got to the hospital. Honestly it all clicked for me when I got the bowels moving, I could keep down food and absorb the Calcium. So if you're having any constipation from the pain meds or anesthesia, prune juice, metamucil, colace, miralax (I tried all of these together haha), do what you need to do. Hopefully you have better luck than me, but I feel for you and will testify that my parathyroids were sluggish but finally woke up and now I'm still on the Calcium but feeling much better. Good luck and hang in there!!


----------

